# lesson plan, course outline, learning outcome, elements of performance, materials, rationale



## poetryofthings

Field and topic:
Hi folks, this is my first post here. I need help with translating a few terms used in the Canadian post-secondary educational context into Spanish used in the Chilean post-secondary educational context:

1. lesson plan
2. course outline
3. learning outcome (in outcomes-based curricular framework -- not objectives-based or outcomes-based)
4. elements of performance (in outcomes-based curricular framework; this is defined as "measurable sub-outcomes that clarify what the learner has to do to attain the overall learning outcome"
5. materials
6. rationale

1. resumen de clase, resumen de leccion, plan de clase, plan de leccion
2. resumen de curso, plan de curso
3. resultado de aprendizaje
4. elementos de realizacion?!
5. material didactica, material audio-visual
6. justificacion, base logica

Thank you in advance.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
MODULE 4 - COURSE OUTLINE

RATIONALE:

In order to be organized and directed, the instructor must know how to develop a basic course outline. This module will follow a step-by-step approach to organizing a course outline.


LEARNING OUTCOME:

Develop a basic course outline.


ELEMENTS OF PERFORMANCE:

Analyze learner to target a course accurately
Determine constraints and restrictions affecting the course
Select instructional methods
Sequence course content
Develop course materials
Evaluate course


----------



## América

Algunas en las que puedo darte una mano:

1. lesson plan = Cronograma de lecciones
3. learning outcome = Resultados del aprendizaje
4. elements of performance = elementos del desempeño (escolar)
5. materials = Materiales (didácticos)


----------



## lazarus1907

América said:
			
		

> Algunas en las que puedo darte una mano:
> 
> 1. lesson plan = Cronograma de lecciones
> 3. learning outcome = Resultados del aprendizaje
> 4. elements of performance = elementos del desempeño (escolar)
> 5. materials = Materiales (didácticos)


Aunque en las "lesson plan" se incluye con frecuencia el tiempo aproximado que se espera dedicar a cada actividad, no tiene por qué incluir necesariamente ninguna referencia temporal. Cronograma me resulta algo raro.

"Learning outcome" es lo que se espera que el alumno aprenda al final de la lección (o cualquier período de tiempo fijado). Un resultado es una consecuencia, no una expectativa. Si acaso "Resultados que esperamos...".


----------



## poetryofthings

Thank you, America! I'd seen "elementos de desempeño" on a couple of websites, but wasn't sure if it mostly applied to workplace performace assessment or if it was applicable to the educational context as well. I'm happy to see this term again because it is one that makes a lot of sense. 

Hmm ... I like the idea of calling the learning outcomes "resultados que esperamos." It sort of expresses "intended learning outcomes." For those of you who are new to outcomes, they are observable and measurable demonstrated learning. This can be in the area of knowledge, skill, or ability.

Further thoughts? Thanks for the super input.


----------



## América

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Aunque en las "lesson plan" se incluye con frecuencia el tiempo aproximado que se espera dedicar a cada actividad, no tiene por qué incluir necesariamente ninguna referencia temporal. Cronograma me resulta algo raro.
> 
> "Learning outcome" es lo que se espera que el alumno aprenda al final de la lección (o cualquier período de tiempo fijado). Un resultado es una consecuencia, no una expectativa. Si acaso "Resultados que esperamos...".


 Una vez más estoy de acuerdo contigo Lazarus, tal vez entonces lesson plan podría ser PLANIFICACIÓN DE LAS LECCIONES?? O PLAN SIMPLEMENTE.


----------



## Cosmonauta

"Plan docente" es un uso habitual, pero en España


----------



## ulrika

En Cuba los maestros le decían "Planeamiento".


----------



## gloriamowat

Hola , puede alguien ayudarme? no se cómo iniciar mi propio "post" sin tener que meterme en contestar "reply" a alguien.
Aemás tengo otra:

Cómo traducirían lo siguiente (en negritas):

Living in Seaton

*Rationale and Acknowledgements*

This project arose from the influx of people to Seaton from a variety of countries. On arrival they are not familiar with the area.......

 yo lo traduje como: 
*Fundamentos y reconocimientos* pero me gustaría saber de otras opiniones. Gracias


----------



## Fantasmagórico

¿Podrían traducirse "learning outcomes" como "objetivos"?
¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## valladolid

me gusta mas (como soy profesor pero aqui en los EEUU no nos respetan especialmente al nivel secundario) los objetivos del aprendizaje por learning outcomes pero tambien se entiende dentro del contexto pedagogico "resultados del aprendizaje"  es solamente mi preferencia personal


----------



## gloriamowat

estoy compleatmente de acuerdo. "resultados del aprendizaje" es la traducción correcta.
(Más vale tarde que nunca)


----------



## ontime

gloriamowat said:


> estoy compleatmente de acuerdo. "resultados del aprendizaje" es la traducción correcta.
> (Más vale tarde que nunca)



*¿"Learning outcome"*Siempre es en plural? ¿o da igual?


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm seeing it both ways ("resultados" and "resultado"), more often plural.


----------

